# Champion 3000W generator.....reviews?



## Calgary Dave (Aug 14, 2010)

Wondering what this generator is like....quiet? durable?

Champion 3000W


----------



## LEN (Aug 14, 2010)

Re: Champion 3000W generator.....reviews?

If you are camping ALL BY YOURSELF fine wear ear plugs. But not in a camp ground. Contractor grade and very noisy. Got with Honda or Yamaha.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Aug 14, 2010)

Re: Champion 3000W generator.....reviews?

I agree with Len.  The Champion will be loud or all I have seen were.  They are ok at a drag race track. :laugh:


----------



## Calgary Dave (Aug 15, 2010)

Re: Champion 3000W generator.....reviews?

yuck.  thanks for that clear info.  I'm really against getting/having/using one...but the Mrs wants to get a quiet one for our youngest son.  At 15 he gets rather bored on about the 5th or 6th day of "dry" camping.  Just enough to have a PS3 playing so we can go fish by ourselves would make things more enjoyable for him.  I just thought getting a bigger one might be nice to run the A/C...but I definitely do NOT want something loud.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Champion 3000W generator.....reviews?

You manage to get him thru 5 or 6 days before getting bored???  Ours got bored about the 5th or 6th HOUR of camping. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Any of the small Honda generators will be sufficient to run a PS3 and TV, but it will take at least a 3kw to run your AC.


----------



## LEN (Sep 12, 2015)

*anderson01

Your list might be great in a power outage but for RV use I think All that you reviewed are way too loud.
Except the Yamaha witch is a cousin of the Honda noted for good power long life and quiet.
If you are truely going to review put in the DB rating also. and also how clean the power is for electronics.

LEN*


----------



## ed gilmore (Jan 22, 2016)

LEN said:


> *anderson01
> 
> Your list might be great in a power outage but for RV use I think All that you reviewed are way too loud.
> Except the Yamaha witch is a cousin of the Honda noted for good power long life and quiet.
> ...





Calgary Dave said:


> Wondering what this generator is like....quiet? durable?
> 
> Champion 3000W:  http://www.outdoorsmenforum.ca/showthread.php?t=66302


HOW ABOUT A SMALL INVERTER FROM HARBOR FREIGHT FOR LIMITED USE


----------



## DKRITTER (Feb 1, 2016)

It may depend on which gen you are talking about if it's the construction grade Champion 3000 I agree it's way to loud but the 3000w inverter is much quieter and is no more than the Honda''s or Yamaha's.


----------

